# Anyone from dp&l?



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

psd7.3 said:


> My question is im trying to get into linework and my poco is dp&l in dayton ohio. Do pocos hire apprentices? Have experience in residential nd commercial which probly wouldnt matter and a class A cdl.
> Thank you


 
You could start here.

http://www.dplinc.com/careers/apply-for-a-job/


----------



## psd7.3 (Jul 2, 2010)

I was wondering if they did any kind of apprenticeships. I didntfind any on thr site.


----------

